# 2nd smoke chicken and bacon



## Hoosier1989 (Jun 21, 2021)

Want to say thanks to all the guys who gave me advice. Tried to obtain the Tbs this time and it tastes much cleaner. Used mulberry and hard maple. Bacon for an hour chicken for 2


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 21, 2021)

Looks good! 

Keep practicing!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 21, 2021)

Looking good. TBS always.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 21, 2021)

Looks good with good color. I love sweet baby rays on my smoked chicken.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 21, 2021)

Looks like you've got her dialed in.  Nice job.
Gary


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 21, 2021)

That's the ticket.


----------



## Hoosier1989 (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks for the help guys I'm sure I will have many more questions as I learn more


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 22, 2021)

looks like some good eats!


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 22, 2021)

Good job


----------



## tallbm (Jun 22, 2021)

Hoosier1989 said:


> Want to say thanks to all the guys who gave me advice. Tried to obtain the Tbs this time and it tastes much cleaner. Used mulberry and hard maple. Bacon for an hour chicken for 2



Good job and lookin good!!!

Yeah keep on practicing and improving. Chicken is cheap to work with.
Get that fire, heat, and smoke management down and then you can work on nailing the quirks of the meat you are working with.  For instance chicken and turkey skin wants to be rubbery unless cooked at 325F smoker temps or hotter.   While practicing with chicken you get to try and perfect all those things at once :)


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 22, 2021)

I knew you'd get the hang of it :-)


----------

